# Willing to travel to where the snow is..



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Reliable plow and truck willing to travel to where the snow is. Unless it hits us. But if long island doesnt get the storm I will come to you. PM, text or call to see how far i will go. 631-300-8201


----------

